# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Question about Androgel

## Peducho0113

I am 28yrs, I have no libido or sexdrive at all, this is really killing me. I went to my doctor and he put me on Androgel 1% 5mg everyday. The problem with my current doctor is that I don't think he belives in TRT at my age. I met with another doctor and I would see her in about a month she is very well train in TRT but she wants to do some blood work before she puts me on anything. I stated using the Androgel two days ago and plan on using it for the next couple of weeks so see if I can some sex drive back. If I stop using using Androgel would me test levels drop to where they were before I stated using it, they were 440 total test. And about how long it take for that to happen. 

Thanks bros

----------


## ottomaddox

440 total test is that bad, I had a 87 total test before I started on TRT with test-cyp. Once you stop supplementing with the Androgel your natty test levels will drop again and it will happen quick since the androgel is basically test suspension, ie. esterless Testosterone .

----------


## Peducho0113

Ottomaddox who long do you thing it will take, days, weeks, hours? Any idea

----------


## Peducho0113

bump,

----------


## ottomaddox

I believe that the Androgel should be out of your system pretty quick in a matter of hours, because you have to apply daily.

----------


## Peducho0113

so If I stop taking it for a week prior to blood test my test level should where I was at prior to starting androgel or maybe even lower is that right?

----------


## ottomaddox

True, or lower than expected

----------


## zaggahamma

i'm confused at what you wish to accomplish....fix the sex drive? why are you talking about stopping right after starting?

----------


## ottomaddox

Because he is going for a second opinion and doesn't want the Androgel to affect his chances of getting something more aggressive, get it?





> i'm confused at what you wish to accomplish....fix the sex drive? why are you talking about stopping right after starting?






> I met with another doctor and I would see her in about a month she is very well train in TRT but she wants to do some blood work before she puts me on anything.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Because he is going for a second opinion and doesn't want the Androgel to affect his chances of getting something more aggressive, get it?


first sentence complains of libido and then he's taking androgel which i believe will aid in this symptom and even later in the post he repeats the same complaint... that i got the other was vague....get that?

----------


## ottomaddox

No, I don't.





> first sentence complains of libido and then he's taking androgel which i believe will aid in this symptom and even later in the post he repeats the same complaint... that i got the other was vague....get that?

----------


## jnewton86

bro, the androgel will work, i would say wait a few weeks or so for it to kick in, it wont happen overnight. stopping the androgel within a week should be sufficient, i would never stop it though. I know what its like with zero test, and would never do it again. to keep your levels consistent, the androgel is the best way to go imo.

----------


## jnewton86

> I believe that the Androgel should be out of your system pretty quick in a matter of hours, because you have to apply daily.


it takes much more then hours, a day alone is not sufficient

----------


## ottomaddox

I'm speaking with two years of Androderm use, when I say how fast it leaves your system. Androderm and Androgel are the same thing. People that use Test-Suspension have to inject two or three times aday to maintain their testosterone levels . Androderm and Androgel are Test-Suspension in a topical form that must be applied to the skin and need to be applied often.
What's your experience with either of them???






> it takes much more then hours, a day alone is not sufficient

----------


## jnewton86

if im correct, isnt the androderm the patch you wear? i have been on androgel for 4 years and the patch for one.....so yes, i speak from experience. i will be on hrt fot the rest of my life

----------


## jnewton86

ive gone up to three days without the gel because of prior authorization issues with the pharmacys, cant stand that. I ve called my doc numerous times because i was worried about my levels, two different doctors have said the same thing, you would have to go a number of days to feel or see differences.

----------


## jnewton86

i dont know how you deal with that androderm, it was *****n annoying, itches all the time and it always peeled off. half the time, i never felt the gel get absorbed when i placed it on the thigh

----------


## THORSZ

I would think a couple days would do it or a week would be better to be on the safe side. Androgel doesn't stay with you long at all.

----------


## SWOLLL

It doesn't stay in your system long but it will take a few days for your test levels to drop back down after you stop using it. Just like it will gradually take a few days or even weeks to raise your test levels.

Peducho I would give the andro a chance it will take at least a couple of weeks to know if its going to do the job or not. It didn't work for me personally but I now know several people that are having great results with it.

Back to your question if possible you should give yourself two weeks even though otto is correct about it being fast acting it still takes some time for your test levels to drop even after you discontinue the androgel . So if your t levels are up to say 900 when you stop supplementing they are not going to drop automatically back down to 400 it will take some time.

Chances are your test levels will be lower after stopping the androgel. It may not take a full two weeks but I am sure thats plenty of time.

Are you seeing any improvements from the gel?

----------


## Peducho0113

Thank you very much for all help, Well I have been on the Androgel for seven days and I have not felt any increase in libido at all, in fact for some reason I think it has worsen. I am going to give androgel a couple of weeks to see if It does work for me. 

Once again Thank you!

----------


## SWOLLL

It didn't do a thing for me. Actually the first or second day I woke up with a hard on and that was it, nothing for the next month until I started injections. 

I know a few guys that have great results with the gel but most I think don't see any results. Good luck but if it doesn't help shoot for injectable its GREAT!

----------


## lovbyts

I tried the gel for a couple months, it did nothing for me on how I felt. The doc put me up to 2 packs a day, still nothing for the next few weeks until I started injection.  :Smilie:

----------

